# Maybe "Larry" left some of this behind



## DCBluesman (Mar 22, 2006)

Since it appears that all of our friends down under survived the hurricane, I though a little tribute to Oz was due.  This is Moreton Bay Fig.







Thanks to all who stop to look and a special thank you to those who choose to comment. [8D]


----------



## Dario (Mar 22, 2006)

WOW!!! [:0]

Looks like some Cocobolo too.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 22, 2006)

Very nice work.[]


----------



## Ron Mc (Mar 22, 2006)

That is beautiful wood for a beautiful pen.


----------



## pete00 (Mar 22, 2006)

i can only repeat...wow and beautiful.......ill add a "hot dang"


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 22, 2006)

Man, that's a pretty hunk of wood! The craftsmanship is no less than I've come to expect from you, Lou. [^]


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 22, 2006)

OK, Lou, you got me!  Where does one find Moreton Bay Fig?  

Is it as reddish as it appears?  The gold also appears red, like you may have had different lighting.   Tell me a little more, please-oily?  

Oh, and "Really neat pen", but then, that is what you always make!!


----------



## BigRob777 (Mar 22, 2006)

Lou,
Wow, that's gorgeous.  It doesn't look anything like the Moreton Bay Fig that I got.  It's much prettier.  BTW, thanks for the tips.
Rob


----------



## UKpenmaker (Mar 22, 2006)

That is some striking wood, excellent work.


----------



## Deere41h (Mar 22, 2006)

Very unusual and very beautiful.  Nice pen and super choice of wood.  I have never seen anything like it.  Has to be the first on IAP me thinks.  Thanks for sharing it Lou.


----------



## chigdon (Mar 22, 2006)

That is beautiful wood and a beautiful pen!


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for all of your generous comments! Moreton Bay is a seaside resort in Brisbane, Queensland, Australia.  I received several pieces from Serge.  Some of it is much lighter and with a less striking grain.  This piece had an assist with the sanding sealer step...a little garnet shellac in my home made friction polish.  I normally use blonde.  The wood is not oily like the rosewood family, but turns more like a fruitwood.  Ed, I think the gold in the nib is a reflection of the tie I was wearing when I took the picture.  Again, thanks for viewing and commenting.


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## Charles (Mar 23, 2006)

Beautiful pen. Friction finish looks great! Is the wood troublesomw? Punky? Why did you use the sanding sealer prior to the friction finish? Is the grain really open, more so than others?


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 23, 2006)

That is a GREAT looking pen.

jim


----------



## BobNashvillega (Mar 23, 2006)

nice pen can I borrow it to make sure its what I want to use and try to make next[]


----------



## wayneis (Mar 23, 2006)

Beautiful pen Lou, I would have guessed cocobolo at first glance.  Those Emperor's are really fun aren't they?  In my opinion the Emperor needs a fancy or special rare wood and you accomplished that with this one.

Wayne


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 23, 2006)

Charles - I used the shellac AS the sanding sealer.  I seal everything (well, almost everything) before I finish it.  Sometimes I use shellac, other times I use thinned lacquer, lacquer friction polish, CA...about anything in the shop that doesn't fight back!

Bob - come on up to DC and try it out!

Johnathan, Jim and <b>Wayne</b> - thanks so much for the kind words.  They are truly appreciated.

Edit in:  New picture.  At night.  Without the natural light, some of the colors appear a bit different, but at least I wiped off the fingerprints and lint!



<br />


----------



## woodscavenger (Mar 23, 2006)

Nicely done.  I love the angle of the grain.


----------



## csb333 (Mar 24, 2006)

That looks great! Excellent wood with the gold emporer- Chris


----------



## Darley (Mar 29, 2006)

Beautiful Emperor Lou like a lot and thanks for the dedication to us, now we got Glenda cyclone ( category 5 )in WA this morning was 265 km wind will hit the coast by end of the day. One question did you dye the blank?


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks, Serge!  No, I didn't dye it...at least not technically.  I used some home made shellac as my sanding sealer.  Instead of my usual mix of blonde shellac flakes, I used garnet instead.  It really helped tone the wood and pop the grain.  Good luck with Glenda...at least she was the "GOOD" Witch.  Batten down the hatches!


----------



## jdavis (Mar 30, 2006)

cool looking   like the color


----------



## OSCAR15 (Mar 30, 2006)

ditto...........OSCAR


----------



## DocStram (Apr 1, 2006)

Whoaaaa .. stunning!


----------



## atvrules1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice combo with wood and kit.  And nice tribute to 'down under."


----------



## woodwish (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />I think the gold in the nib is a reflection of the tie I was wearing . . .



That is one beautiful pen, really great craftsmanship with some very nice wood.  Just curious, do you have a hard time with your tie getting caught up in the lather when turning?[]


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 2, 2006)

Again, the kind words are very gratifying.  Each and every opinion is valuable to me.  And Wish, the tie DOES get in the way of the turning...keeps me away from the lathe for about 10+ hours a day! [8D]


----------

